# For anybody wondering what the Tang Band 6.5" sub can do.



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I know the video is cheesy, but I'm just trying to demonstrate what one single Tang Band 6.5" neo sub can do. Granted it won't do hair tricks and other stupid things, but it is impressive for what it is.

This system is just a beater system in my Jeep Wrangler (weekend fun ride). The system is made up of a Pioneer CD player, Pioneer Premier 5.25, and 6.5" coaxials, one Tang Band 6.5" sub in a small sealed cylinder of roughly .23 ft3, and a cheap Sony XM-4S 4 channel amp with the front channels running the dash mounted 5.25's with 50w each, the rear 6.5's running off the deck turned way down, and the rear channels of the XM-4S bridged for 120w to the sub.

The video sounds distorted and weird at times, but it's just a digital camera, and it must be getting overloaded, It sounds strong and clean in person. Oh yeah, and the engine is running along with the AC so you are hearing that too

The song is "Hyper Balled" from Bjork.


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

Pretty damm impressive for a 6.5incher


----------



## sqonly (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL and yet in the other thread you were saying one single TB 6.5" won't be "enough" for me. 

I think we need to meet a common ground in knowing what is enough for people when we recommend them something. As for the video, pretty sweet. I look forward to my TB 6.5". now only if Auston could model a box for me lol.


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

rockondon said:


> Pretty damm impressive for a 6.5incher



"That's what she said"..........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, God Bless you Michael Scott lol


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

sqonly said:


> LOL and yet in the other thread you were saying one single TB 6.5" won't be "enough" for me.
> 
> I think we need to meet a common ground in knowing what is enough for people when we recommend them something. As for the video, pretty sweet. I look forward to my TB 6.5". now only if Auston could model a box for me lol.


Well, I just said mine is in the passenger floor board so it's right up front, in a trunk, it won't be as good.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yes, a wrangler is a small airspace to fill and he doesn't have his airspace sealed off in a trunk where your sub would be. Two is the minimum I'd do in a trunk car. Do you need 4 like I did? Probably not. And 2 ported will be damn impressive.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

specs of enclosure?
What dB level (unweighted, please) were you peaking at and at what frequency?
what year/make/model of car? 
how much is your budget?
What is your goal?


as someone who has recently been a tirade lately about people being less than forthcoming about driver ability I would expect a more 'specific' post from you rather than "hey, check out what this 6.5" can do".





Edit:
PS: It ain't no L6SE, but it'll do.


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

I did a pair of 5.25" neo subs in a sealed box in a friends Tacoma standard cab with 60 watts a piece and was really impressed by them. I would only imagine the 6.5" models would be that much better.

I have another pair of the 5.25 inchers I am thinking about running ported for grinns, or maybe in small floorboard mounted enclosures for use as midbass.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Sub demo and knife porn all in one. Do we have a new YouTube category?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> specs of enclosure?
> What dB level (unweighted, please) were you peaking at and at what frequency?
> what year/make/model of car?
> how much is your budget?
> ...


My apologies:

A weighted it does 131db at the windshield, just loafing along.
Flat down to 14.234hz.
2000 Jeep Wrangler Sport 4.0L 4X4, modified with a 4" Rubicon Express lift kit, and 33x12.5x15 tires on black 15x8 Rock Crawlers.
Budget was enough to buy two 6.5's used for about the price of one new one.
To pound madd bass and piss off every neighbor within 1/4 mile, during the day times, and 1 mile at night.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

86mr2 said:


> Sub demo and knife porn all in one. Do we have a new YouTube category?


My CD player is so dirty internally that CD's won't eject unless I grab them with those knives, like chop sticks, and yank them out. I told you I used it off road.

Kick ass!!!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nice specifics.

well, let's get started...
with that budget, I'd suggest a tang band 6.5" 'sub'.
There's a really good discussion on it in this thread:
For anybody wondering what the Tang Band 6.5" sub can do.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn... that's some VBA...

And I have that amp... I think I'll pull my JL Audio slash amps and put it in for fun.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

m3gunner said:


> Damn... that's some VBA...
> 
> And I have that amp... I think I'll pull my JL Audio slash amps and put it in for fun.


Me first! Me first!


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

That's pretty impressive!


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

89grand, its this sub from parts-express.com right??

Tang Band W6-1139SI 6-1/2" Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com

if someone was a little creative you could have a number of these little subs in the cabin. for example under the seats or where 89grand has it or in the rear deck or dash board.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah that's it. I have another one just laying around. I wanted to try and use them both, but the last generation of Wrangler is so small, that what I did with one is about as good as it gets without losing any valuable space. The sub as it sits now doesn't really impact leg room for passengers because the foot well is pretty deep.

I studied the Jeep for a few weeks trying to figure out a plan before I did what I did, but yeah, in some cars, under the dash might be pretty easy.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Just to give an idea, here's how much leg room is still available.


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

would it work for example if you have a 2-way active in the front.
the mids in the doors + tweets in the apiller and these subs in the kicks


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

armen818 said:


> would it work for example if you have a 2-way active in the front.
> the mids in the doors + tweets in the apiller and these subs in the kicks


Yeah sure, if you can give them enough airspace. That PVC cylinder enclosure is about .23 ft3, give or take a little and as you can see in the video, it can get down fairly low, and it took very little if any eq work.


----------



## sqonly (Jul 30, 2010)

Can we see a video of the subwoofer flexing? 

How do you compare JL w3 6.5" with this sub in terms of sq?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

sqonly said:


> Can we see a video of the subwoofer flexing?
> 
> How do you compare JL w3 6.5" with this sub in terms of sq?


Well, I could. It's side firing with only about 2" or so from the side of the kick panel area, but I could move it to take a video tomorrow. 

I've never heard the JL sub.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

ive heard it, it was an eye opener.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

*That's sweet.*


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

capnxtreme said:


> *That's sweet.*



*Thanks.*


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

crux131 said:


> I did a pair of 5.25" neo subs in a sealed box in a friends Tacoma standard cab with 60 watts a piece and was really impressed by them. I would only imagine the 6.5" models would be that much better.
> 
> I have another pair of the 5.25 inchers I am thinking about running ported for grinns, or maybe in small floorboard mounted enclosures for use as midbass.


I threw this together for a pair of the 5.25" Tangs I had laying around. Roughly .75ft^3 and tuned to about 45hz. It really has surprised me, it can't get really loud unfortunately but at moderate to moderate-loud volumes it really sounds good.








It's nice and punchy and can dig surprisingly low. We briefly demoed it in a co-workers mazda 323 hatch and it was impressive on the Black Eyed Peas "I Gotta Feelin".

Now we're using it a the shop sub and it does a commendable job.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

nice Gerber you got, have one just like it.


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

IF that is what one TB 6.5 can do, I can't wait to hear 4 of the neo 8's in the Stealth.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^Nice...make it happen!


----------

